# No TV or No internet



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

When it says no TV, I mean none of that on the internet as well as in real life. Let's say the time period is about 1 year.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha I haven't watched TV in about 9 years, apart from the very odd occassion for one programme. No TV then. Can't live without internet though!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I could definitely live without TV for a year even if it meant no movies/TV shows at all. I've probably even done it before.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

and no beer make M0rbid go crazy.....


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

TV is borderline pointless now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why don't we just cut out electricity and running water while we're at it?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

No TV... I don't watch TV anyway, even though my monitor is a PC monitor w/ TV plug-in's in the rear


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I could live without TV, there's hardly anything worth watching on it anyway. Sport is the only thing I'd miss, but I could follow the matches using the internet anyway. I would be very miserable without the internet.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

20 years ago, people would have voted the opposite.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Look at it like this... if I ever move out, I'm not getting cable.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No TV. I hardly watch it anymore anyway.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Seeing as you include movies/tv shows/etc. and not just live tv...


No internet for a year. Internet is a hugely unproductive drain on my life, I can only imagine what I could accomplish without it


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I do watch TV shows from the internet but actual TV makes me feel kinda ill hehe so its easy enough to choose this one.



euphoria04 said:


> Seeing as you include movies/tv shows/etc. and not just live tv...
> 
> No internet for a year. Internet is a hugely unproductive drain on my life, I can only imagine what I could accomplish without it


I once lost the internet here for a couple of days. Seriously started to panic and get withdrawal symptoms :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol I rarely watch TV/films. No-brainer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why don't we just cut out electricity and running water while we're at it?


Let's get a full-blown apocalypse going. I'm in.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

loool, you've technically got a smart TV inside a laptop with decent Internet nowadays.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

No tv. I haven't watched tv in ages. I mostly just watch lectures/talks on YouTube so I'm good.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

TV no contest. Pirating Netflix and Hulu are alternatives.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't watch much tv anymore.. although there are some things I'm really looking forward to that are coming on soon. But I've watched youtube literally everyday for the last 3 years.. so.. I'd stick with internet.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

don't remember the last time i watched tv, op. i think it's been years


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No TV. I barely watch any TV shows and don't watch movies at all, but I internet every day, so it would be an easy choice for me.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

No TV. I can live without TV. I can't live without internet... It's a necessity


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I usually only watch TV because if it's in front of me, I have to look at it. I could go without it.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Can I download TV stuff with internet?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

LMAO

ITS OVER

ITS OVER


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

As long as I can keep BBC Radio 4 Extra, I won't miss TV programs a bit.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Without any shadow of doubt, I'd much rather be without TV than the internet. I hardly watch TV any more because I'm sick of the ever growing number of adverts. There was a time when adverts were designed to fit around the shows. Now? There's shows designed to fit around the adverts.

I'd say upwards of 90% of what I watch on TV these days is pre-recorded, so I can skip through all the adverts. It never ceases to amaze me how much time this saves over watching 'live' TV. A half-hour show lasts barely 20 minutes and you'll be lucky to get three quarters of an hour out of an hour's show.

Unless there's a way we can stop all these adverts, I highly doubt I'll go back to watching anywhere near as much TV as I used to. I won't include the BBC in that, because most of what's on there is rubbish or designed to only show things from one political point of view&#8230; Balanced it's certainly not! :no

As for having no internet? I think I'd be borderline suicidal after a month. I can cope a few weeks without it (done it before) but even after that I noticed I was very short tempered. I spend most of my private time online and predominantly on YouTube, Twitch or various forums such as here.

Take the internet away from me and I would literally have _*no*_ life left. :shock


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No TV. I almost never watch TV anyway.

Internet, on the other hand, is my life I would say.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I watch sports on TV and little else. It would probably be better for me to wean myself from the internet though. I seem to have a hard time preventing myself from wasting a lot of time- even though it's a fantastic resource for a lot of things I do.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

This is hard. I would have to have a way to watch the NFL when the season starts again...no idea.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

The op also said no tv over the internet. I think some people missed that. I watch a lot of streaming tv and netflix or hulu but I could do without it. I might get bored faster and get more done if I only had forums, facebook, and computer games instead of also watching tv on the other monitor/secondary computer/ps3 to tv. I couldn't do without the ability to look things up online and talk to people over the internet. That's most of my social interactions and sources of info for projects I want to do.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No TV. 

I only really watch tv for the news, which I can get from reading it from the Internet. All other entertainment like movies and shows, I get from the internet through my computer monitor and not the tv regardless.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> I once lost the internet here for a couple of days. Seriously started to panic and get withdrawal symptoms :lol


Quoting myself because this nightmare just happened, well not for a couple of days, but I woke up and the internets was dead. Thought I might actually have to ring the ISP (/gasp). But also started to imagine what would happen if it never came back etc, stuck in the real world forever /shudder.

Amazingly leaving the router off for 10 mins actually worked this time.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Much rather without TV. 

You can do so much more with the internet. Simple as that.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Quoting myself because this nightmare just happened, well not for a couple of days, but I woke up and the internets was dead. Thought I might actually have to ring the ISP (/gasp). But also started to imagine what would happen if it never came back etc, stuck in the real world forever /shudder.
> 
> Amazingly leaving the router off for 10 mins actually worked this time.


Same. I get withdrawal symptoms every time my router stops working or the internet goes down for some reason.

Which is why I'm now prepared -- downloaded a bunch of videos, comics, books, articles, to keep me busy just in case such a thing happens again.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Same. I get withdrawal symptoms every time my router stops working or the internet goes down for some reason.
> 
> Which is why I'm now prepared -- downloaded a bunch of videos, comics, books, articles, to keep me busy just in case such a thing happens again.


Wise


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Streaming(legally and illegally) via Internet is the new TV.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

We don't pay $130+ / month for cable anymore. 150 channels of Kardashians? No thanks. Our flat HD over the air amplified antenna ($50 from costco) paid for itself in less than two weeks. Sure HBO and Showtime have some great shows. But for $9 / month unlimited streaming Netflix is the better bargain.


----------



## trepid (Dec 18, 2015)

I've already gone more than a year without watching tv movies etc. (even online like you said) so where's my money?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Back when simpsons were the ****


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Only if I'm cordoned off with others that have no access to TV and all that junk. Otherwise it'd be hell on my meme cortex.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know. I dont usually watch TV per se (have it turned on at Warner mostly). But when I use the internet I use it to watch some TV shows and download books. It is very hard to choose. I guess I will choose no internet, because if I want to use internet as I do, I could replace it with the TV or a book, but if I really want to watch TV is because the internet bored me.


Plus, for the ones that said no TV, they should be aware that they can't watch porn neither, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the majority misunderstood the thing. It is not valid to watch movies, shows, documentaries, and porn on the internet.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No TV. But my roommate doesn't get the memo and pays for cable tv to watch cartoon shows when he could be getting Netflix and could save a ton of money. 

So get Netflix folks and you could be saving money!

I'm done with this commercial bye.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I break into a cold sweat when I think I may be without internet for more than a few hours. I've gone months without, and it's not something I ever wish to repeat. Haven't watched TV in about a decade, **** that obsolete medium and its unavoidable ads.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

No. If I didn't have either I would just sleep all day, so my life would be no different.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't watch TV but I watch DVDs everyday. Most of the time I don't have internet access anyway. I couldn't survive without watching movies and TV series so I'll have to say no internet although it pains me.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh please, TV can go fall down a volcano.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

TranquilityLane said:


> Oh please, TV can go fall down a volcano.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

eukz said:


>


Yeah, you heard right TV. Bye bye!


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't care about tv. So internet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a spell in 08 I think when I wasn't working and we had no cable or internet...I spent my time reading books and listening to talk radio, figure d out the various shows available and their time slots. I think it lasted 6 months, maybe more. At first there was a sort of withdrawal, then I just stopped caring. If I really needed the net I'd go to an internet cafe briefly


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yep*

go for the two-way road.

Stop having extraverted content flushed into your eyeballs, ears & brain on tight schedule 24/7 add yourself to the media

Both involve adverts. Just annoying. Sales can knock you


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

No tv, i can get any show at the internet anyway.
Also, am i the only one who actually likes to watch some shows, everyone here is acting like it is all crap, what about shows like Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, Rectify, Archer, Last Week Tonight, Daredevil, Veep, Steven Universe, Parks and Recreation, Key and Peele, Rick and Morty, Bojack Horseman, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_, _Fargo, Mad Men, Orange is the New Black, Transparent, Mr. Robot along with many others keeping in mind i only listed recent stuff because then i could mention stuff like The Wire or Psych.
I mean, why is everyone acting as if it is all reality shows or stuff like CSI, believe it or not, writers seem to be trying harder than ever to actually do tv shows with good writing, the problem is that many times they get cancelled fast or only have one season because of people who would rather watch popular stuff or ignore tv altogether.

If nothing else, i recommend Rectify, which is a show about how society treats people after they get out of jail by showing an man accused of raping and murdering an teenager getting back to society, and the show never tells if he is guilty or not because that is nowhere near as important as the treatment he gets, and i also recommend Transparent, it is an lbgt focused show, about an older woman with an family finally telling her family that despite being born male, she is a woman, and her transition to her real gender and the way her family reacts to it.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have a loophole; i watch all of my tv shows on my computer.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No tv. I've been living without cable tv. It's not a big deal.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No tv. The internet really helps me with my depression. Sometimes it's the only thing I can get myself to do but at least it's better than sitting in bed all day.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I chose no TV:

The internet offers more of a variety of platforms nowadays (ex. Social Media, Youtube, etc.) While on the other hand tv may offer 1,000 but hw many wanna bet that half of that is actual garbage and/or repeated stuff from that other channels one way or another. There's more new stuff on the internet everyday then there is on tv. TV's pretty much just blah nowadays with most TV ratings being in the ****ter with the exception of NFL or NCAA games.

So Internet>Television any day of the week. :smile2:


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Y'all are missing the part where it says No TV includes no movies. My life without movies, oh god... and I really don't even use the Internet all that much. 

But the Internet is still necessary for survival (knowledge/research, and communication) whereas movies are not. Even though movies entertain me much more.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't watch tv. But occasionally I do stream tv shows online. 

On a side note, the BBC are absolutely screwed in a generation or so - no one I know in my age bracket watches much if at all either.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

pied vert said:


> Y'all are missing the part where it says No TV includes no movies. My life without movies, oh god... and I really don't even use the Internet all that much.


 I think even if the 'no tv' included movies; many of us have music, video games, reading etc. that are higher on our list tbh.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have little-no need for TV these days. All shows that I watch are on the internet, easily accessible 24/7. The internet renders TV barely necessary, especially with all the catch-up websites for recently aired TV shows and stuff. The only time I watch TV is when I'm bored and feel like mindlessly staring at a reality show or soap opera or some **** for a while, lol. Or when I feel like having some background noise/images to occasionally glance at when I'm getting ready for school.

The internet is a no-brainer for me here, and, as I'd have imagined, most people.


----------

